# Have you ever served rice pilaf in a salad bar?



## doraima3875 (May 3, 2015)

Hi,
I am working on some Filipino cuisine recipes that have either a grain or pasta that has to be served in a cold salad bar? My question is is this feasible since I have to cook a braised dish like Chicken adobo and then get it cooled safely and faster in a blast chiller to be below 40F. Then will be cooking some coconut rice in a pressure steamer, and then cooled in the blast chiller. I will be combining both dishes afterward. Then add to the salad bar. Are there any other ways to include any grains and pasta dishes that may have Filipino influences. Just need some suggestions.
I have cooked Filipino dishes at home - now is it feasible to serve these dishes with grains and pasta in the cold salad bar? Any tips or any suggestions will be helpful.


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

Most salad bars have some sort of cold pasta/grain in my experience - macaroni salad, tabouleh salad, etc. I'm not familiar with Filipino food in general, but you could look into some Mediterranean salads like tabouleh, ptitim, couscous, etc. for some general inspiration - all great cold/room temp. Also, French lentil salad could be a good choice as well.


----------



## doraima3875 (May 3, 2015)

capricciosa said:


> Most salad bars have some sort of cold pasta/grain in my experience - macaroni salad, tabouleh salad, etc. I'm not familiar with Filipino food in general, but you could look into some Mediterranean salads like tabouleh, ptitim, couscous, etc. for some general inspiration - all great cold/room temp. Also, French lentil salad could be a good choice as well.


Thanks for the suggestions. I already included a Lentil Bean Salad for next week's menu.


----------



## doraima3875 (May 3, 2015)

I served a Tabbouleh and a Mediterranean couscous last week and several weeks ago in the cold salad bar. So we are switching something different every week.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

What about a chilled noodle salad? If you are doing coconut rice it might be redundant to have hot coconut rice and a chilled rice salad.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Rice salads show up in French cuisine, a couple of examples are Andalusian salad and Lakme salad.


----------

